# Auto Tune Feature



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently Had a DVR with Dish Network before I got my TiVo. It had a feature on it that for programs scheduled it the future it gave you the option to record it or AUTO TUNE to it without recording. Because sometimes you may not want to record it. Maybe you forgot it was coming on at a specific time. Now I have to admit the intellect of a TiVO is amazing. So may they should step it up alittle. 

Novice TiVo User


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

I have also been waiting for this feature; which seems pretty easy for TiVo to install. I have been setting the 11pm news to record for the first 5min by selecting "Manual Recording" that way the TiVo changes the channel in case we don't realize what time it is....

Therefore, if it changes the channel @ 11pm and you don't realize untill 11:14pm or so - you can rewind the news because you now have all of the "30-min cache saved".


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

If you know you want to watch it, why not record it and use the other controls, like telling it to keep for only one day, or no more than one of that show, or such?

I'd like it to be able to default to a chosen station when it isn't recording something specific, so that the cache is always 30 minutes of a channel that is more likely to have something I might watch, but for the news, why not do an SP?


----------

